# I'm made



## V52

Hi to everyone , 
can anyone help me to give the right sense to this sentence?
Situation: two burglars are stealing jewels, then one of them watches to a security camera and says:  " That camera is recording. I'm made!" 
May I have your suggestions?
Grazie
Vitt52


----------



## winnie

ciao Vittorio,
io tradurrei 'letteralmente': _sono fatto_! nel senso di : sono incastrato, intrappolato. nulla a che vedere con mi sono fatto (di alcool, droghe ecc...)


----------



## V52

Grazie Winnie
Rapida e gentile come sempre!
Vittorio


----------



## deorc

I would translate it as "sono fregato", "sono fatto" means "I'm stoned" or "I'm tired".


----------



## winnie

deorc said:
			
		

> I would translate it as "sono fregato", "sono fatto" means "I'm stoned" or "I'm tired".


 
deorc didn't you use sono fatto as syn. of sono fregato? i do it a lot of time!


----------



## lsp

2 popular slang meanings of made:
1. To have been seen, or found out, by law enforcement. 
2. To be inducted as an official member of an organized crime family, thus getting full protection and care by the other family members.


----------



## danalto

Vit, dipende dal contesto, se si tratta di "roba" moderna "*sono fregato*" o simili,  se pensi che ci stia bene come stile anche "*sono fritto*" potrebbe andarci bene, o potresti addirittura trasformarlo in una esclamazione tipo "_*porca/per la miseria*_!" 

Winnie, *sono fatto* e *sono fregato* secondo me non hanno lo stesso significato.


----------



## V52

Anyway, I translated it  "sono in trappola!"
What do you think?
Vitt52


----------



## Alfry

io credo che winnie abbia ragione.
In italiano, anche se non è un'espressione usatissima, ho sentito dire "sei fatto amico"... come ad indicare 'ti ho fregato', 'ti ho giocato' oppure 'sei stato preso in trappola'. (more or less point 1 in lsp's post)

Se è il dialogo di un film dove uno guarda la telecamera e dice.
"ma quella telecamera sta funzionando, accidenti sono fatto (mi ha ripreso in faccia)" 
per me sta bene ed è abbastanza chiara.

Ovviamente si possono usare molte altre espressioni


----------



## Lisa_I

> then one of them *looks at* (or *sees*) a security camera and says:



Una domanda: come si depenna(?) parole della frase sopra?


----------



## DDT

Lisa_I said:
			
		

> Una domanda: come si depenna(?) parole della frase sopra?



What do you mean?   

DDT


----------



## DDT

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Grazie Winnie
> Rapido e gentile come sempre!
> Vittorio



Erm...let me just remind you that Winnie is a man  

DDT


----------



## Lisa_I

DDT said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


DDT,  Alfry mi ha risposto in privato.  Volevo sapere come fare questo.


----------



## YMalako

e perchè no un bel: sono fottuto?


----------



## DDT

YMalako said:
			
		

> e perchè no un bel: sono fottuto?



Ci può stare...anche se in realtà l'equivalente inglese non sarebbe "I'm made"  

DDT


----------



## Alfry

dipende dal "target" del film.
non lo abbiamo usato solo perchè essendo un forum pubblico (ovvero possono leggerlo anche bambini) si cerca di usare parole quanto più innocue e semplici possibili.

a ogni modo il senso è proprio quello e sulla stessa stregua possono trovarsi almeno una decina di altre espressioni


----------



## DDT

Alfry said:
			
		

> dipende dal "target" del film.
> non lo abbiamo usato solo perchè essendo un forum pubblico (ovvero possono leggerlo anche bambini) si cerca di usare parole quanto più innocue e semplici possibili



Sono assolutamente d'accordo  

DDT


----------



## leenico

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi to everyone ,
> can anyone help me to give the right sense to this sentence?
> Situation: two burglars are stealing jewels, then one of them watches to a security camera and says:  " That camera is recording. I'm made!"
> May I have your suggestions?
> Grazie
> Vitt52


"I'm made" is phrase used when you have achieved success, wealth, power. You don't have to struggle any longer.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> "I'm made" is phrase used when you have achieved success, wealth, power. You don't have to struggle any longer.


I don't know about that. I have heard "I've made it" and "I've got it made" with this intention, but not "I'm made." That strikes me as odd...


----------



## leenico

lsp said:
			
		

> I don't know about that. I have heard "I've made it" with this intention, but not "I'm made." That strikes me as odd...


I have heard it & used it (in jest) many times. I think it is a slang term. Maybe I'll google it to see how common it is.


----------



## winnie

Alfry said:
			
		

> io credo che winnie abbia ragione.
> In italiano, anche se non è un'espressione usatissima, ho sentito dire "sei fatto amico"... come ad indicare 'ti ho fregato', 'ti ho giocato' oppure 'sei stato preso in trappola'. (more or less point 1 in lsp's post)
> Ovviamente si possono usare molte altre espressioni


 
... e la cavalleria giunse  in aiuto all'inerme 'farmer'.... 

quello che scrivi è proprio ciò che avevo in mente e concordo sull'esistenza di espressioni, come dire, più colorite... grazie Alfry!


----------



## deorc

winnie said:
			
		

> deorc didn't you use sono fatto as syn. of sono fregato? i do it a lot of time!



No, never. It might be syn. of "sono fregato" in old fashioned Italian, or maybe it is used with that meaning in some Italian regions but not in contemporary and "official" Italian.
I checked in a monolingual dictionary and found the meaning of _stanco_ or _drogato_ but not _fregato_.

If you translate "I'm made" with "sono fatto" in that context I would understand but it would sound someway unnatural.

Ciao!


----------



## deorc

DDT said:
			
		

> Sono assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> DDT




Io invece non lo sono. Trovo che non ci sia niente di male ad usare termini considerati volgari in un forum come questo. Credo che qui dovremmo trattare le parole con distacco, come se fossimo scienziati che osservano batteri al microscopio. Se chiedo il significato della parola "ass" la risposta dovrebbe essere "culo" e non "sedere", non siete d'accordo? 

E' ovvio che il discorso cambia se qualcuno fa il furbo e scrive frase volutamente volgarità al solo scopo di offendere!

Quando scrivo su questo forum non mi faccio certo problemi perché i bambini possono leggermi. I dizionari riportano un sacco di termini volgari, ma non si mettono certo a censuare questi termini per il semplice fatto che un bambino, aprendo un dizionario, potrebbe leggere una parola volgare! 
Non dovremmo essere troppo "bacchettoni", non c'è niente di male nello scrivere parole volgare, il problema sorge se vengono usate in modo offensivo.
Mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere.


----------



## lsp

deorc said:
			
		

> Io invece non lo sono. Trovo che non ci sia niente di male ad usare termini considerati volgari in un forum come questo. Credo che qui dovremmo trattare le parole con distacco, come se fossimo scienziati che osservano batteri al microscopio. Se chiedo il significato della parola "ass" la risposta dovrebbe essere "culo" e non "sedere", non siete d'accordo?
> 
> E' ovvio che il discorso cambia se qualcuno fa il furbo e scrive frase volutamente volgarità al solo scopo di offendere!
> 
> Quando scrivo su questo forum non mi faccio certo problemi perché i bambini possono leggermi. I dizionari riportano un sacco di termini volgari, ma non si mettono certo a censuare questi termini per il semplice fatto che un bambino, aprendo un dizionario, potrebbe leggere una parola volgare!
> Non dovremmo essere troppo "bacchettoni", non c'è niente di male nello scrivere parole volgare, il problema sorge se vengono usate in modo offensivo.
> Mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Silvia B

Ciao Deorc! Quanto tempo! 

Io sono d'accordissimo con te.

Non nel senso che _bisogna_ usare parole volgari, o che dobbiamo usare delle espressioni poco raffinate per esprimerci, *assolutamente no*, non mi piace nella vita di tutti i giorni e non vorrei trovarlo qui.

Ma è pur vero che tutti conosciamo il linguaggio di tutti i giorni e, sebbene l'intento sia lodevole, non mi sembra il caso di tradurre con parole più dolci ciò che può essere tradotto con una sola parola.
L'importante è specificare come deve essere interpretata quella parola.
Sta solo nella coscienza di ognuno di noi, poi, quando parliamo in un'altra lingua, evitare certe parole...

Ciao


----------



## mzsweeett

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi to everyone ,
> can anyone help me to give the right sense to this sentence?
> Situation: two burglars are stealing jewels, then one of them watches to a security camera and says: " That camera is recording. I'm made!"
> May I have your suggestions?
> Grazie
> Vitt52


I know I'm coming into this very late in the discusion..... but I am afraid that even though a few replies _are_ ways to use the phrase "I'm made".... they are incorrect in _this_ sense.
Here the situation says that I'm made=I'm caught. This term _*is *_slang.... and has to be defined within its context. 
A "made" man in the mafia is one who is "not to be touched" kind of high up on the chain so to speak.
If you "made" it in life you have achieved success....
But like I said before.... here the thief looks up to the camera and sees that he is being filmed and his likeness is made visible.... ergo he had been "made". 
I know this has been long, but I felt it was necessary.

Sweet T.


----------



## Alfry

deorc said:
			
		

> Io invece non lo sono. Trovo che non ci sia niente di male ad usare termini considerati volgari in un forum come questo. Credo che qui dovremmo trattare le parole con distacco, come se fossimo scienziati che osservano batteri al microscopio. Se chiedo il significato della parola "ass" la risposta dovrebbe essere "culo" e non "sedere", non siete d'accordo?
> 
> E' ovvio che il discorso cambia se qualcuno fa il furbo e scrive frase volutamente volgarità al solo scopo di offendere!
> 
> Quando scrivo su questo forum non mi faccio certo problemi perché i bambini possono leggermi. I dizionari riportano un sacco di termini volgari, ma non si mettono certo a censuare questi termini per il semplice fatto che un bambino, aprendo un dizionario, potrebbe leggere una parola volgare!
> Non dovremmo essere troppo "bacchettoni", non c'è niente di male nello scrivere parole volgare, il problema sorge se vengono usate in modo offensivo.
> Mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere.


 
il mio parere?
concetto interessante, ma resto ancora dell'idea che è meglio non usare certi termini. Non per "bacchettonaggine" o per "bigottagine". 
Nel linguaggio parlato ne uso come tutti gli altri.

Se ci fosse un subforum apposito io vi parteciperei volentieri, ma dato che non c'è, preferirei chiarire certi dubbi, o farmeli chiarire, in privato.
Ovviamente resta una mia opinione e mi rendo conto che non tutti sono d'accordo.

Il discorso dei dizionari non c'entra. con una connessione ad internet non hai bisogno di andare su vocabolari per leggere parole come "culo" o peggio ancora.

non credi?


----------



## lsp

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I know I'm coming into this very late in the discusion...
> 
> I know this has been long, but I felt it was necessary.
> 
> Sweet T.


Isn't that what I said (#6)?


----------



## DDT

deorc said:
			
		

> Io invece non lo sono. Trovo che non ci sia niente di male ad usare termini considerati volgari in un forum come questo. Credo che qui dovremmo trattare le parole con distacco, come se fossimo scienziati che osservano batteri al microscopio. Se chiedo il significato della parola "ass" la risposta dovrebbe essere "culo" e non "sedere", non siete d'accordo?
> 
> E' ovvio che il discorso cambia se qualcuno fa il furbo e scrive frase volutamente volgarità al solo scopo di offendere!
> 
> Quando scrivo su questo forum non mi faccio certo problemi perché i bambini possono leggermi. I dizionari riportano un sacco di termini volgari, ma non si mettono certo a censuare questi termini per il semplice fatto che un bambino, aprendo un dizionario, potrebbe leggere una parola volgare!
> Non dovremmo essere troppo "bacchettoni", non c'è niente di male nello scrivere parole volgare, il problema sorge se vengono usate in modo offensivo.
> Mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere.



È una questione annosa, alcuni foreros come Alfry condividono la mia visione (che Ti assicuro non ha nulla di bacchettone), altri no.
In questo caso l'utilizzo di una parola "volgare" per tradurre "I'm made" mi sembra del tutto gratuito. Nella vita di tutti i giorni così come su questi forum penso che la parolaccia abbia un senso in specifici contesti, situazioni, etc...ma molto poco nella maggior parte dei casi...
Questa è la mia posizione...di forero prima che di mod, sia ben chiaro

DDT


----------



## mzsweeett

lsp said:
			
		

> Isn't that what I said (#6)?


Oops.... I thought I read through all of the posts.... I apologize for missing yours and being repetive...   I needs a whoopin....  bad Sweet T. for missing it!!  

Sweet T.


----------

